# good jacket



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

im looking for a good wader length jacket, i would go with a parka if reccomended, but it has to have a liner, and needs to be waterproof, i dont really want the waterproof membrane to be laminated, ive only heard bad things about the lamination, because it wears off easily, am i wrong? it needs to either be shadow grass or max 4,i want it to be under 200 bucks, it also needs to be a fabric that doesnt get to many burrs when im walking through the brush, thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Columbia Widgeon. This is the best jacket I have owned and Columbias customer service is great. I had a 4 year old Quad that the zipper broke. I sent it to them and they replaced the coat. Exceptional!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have a widgeon jacket too and it has worked great for me. It has two years of heavy heavy abuse and still keeps the water out. I would recommend it as well.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

dlip:

I have a jacket that I bought at Gander Mountain a couple of years ago for $99 at the end of the season. I think that it is a Field Gear or similar name. It's quiet, waterproof, lots of pockets, and it has a zip out parka insert. I'd recommend it highly.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got the Cabelas 4 in 1 parka...it is sweeet to say the least...it keeps me warm one those colder days and really keeps the wind out on those windy nebraska days in the field....also when it warms up during the early season duck hunts it keeps me cooler than other jackets i've used and heard from other people..... it was about 169.99 but that was about 2 years ago...It doesn't pick up any burrs or stuff like that its made with some tough material too...GREAT Jacket....

mojo


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You choose what you wanna get, cause WAY to many people have differnt brand wader jackets :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

I also have a columbia, but going to a Filson Tincloth in Advantage. Columbia doesn't seem to shed the rain like it used to.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I also have the cabelas 4-in-1 with dry plus and it is great! You can wear the liner alone and that keeps me very warm and its short like a wader jacket or for the windy or rainy days put it together with the shell and stay warm and dry. Its very light weight also.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ya, the reason i want one with a liner is so i can wear the liner on the inside of my waders, then, wear the shell on hte outside


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabela's 4 in 1 is my choice also. For a few less pockets and the "Columbia name" it does the job just the same and for a lot less damage to the pocket book.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ive always wondered, is a wading jacket really necessary? because if i am getting a better deal with the parka, i will get it, the thing that has always concerned me is the bottom of the inside of the parka getting wet when i wade, do i need to worry about that doing any damage, will it hurt the dry plus membrane? it shouldnt make me cold from wading, because the liner will be on the inside of the waders, should i worry about hurting the jacket


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The parka will work fine. I have found that the lower front pockets are always in the water and it just felt really bulky while wading. Also if you're in the water for extended periods, the inside of the outer layer can wick moisture up the coat to your upper body. I dont think the membrane can be damaged being in the water so much. I'm sure rolling around on the ground is much harder on it.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

is it the dry plus dri-fowl extreme 4 in 1 parka? is dry plus better than gore tex or are they about the same, i know ive never had goretex wear out on me, ive just heard of some of these waterproof membranes washing off in the rain or the washing machine, i just need something that will last me in the long term, im a teenager whos 6 foot, my feet havent grown in a few years, so i think im pretty close to being done growing, i probably wont grow more than a few inches more, i bought a woolrich hunting jacket from wal mart that is an x-l and i think its a wader style jacket, it fits me just right at the waist, but so does a large, are the parkas and the wading jackets big for the size on the tag like boot foot waders? or are they the same as regular jackets, anyway, ill probably go with the XL, i just like to get as much advice as possible before i make a purchase, because i buy everything that i use for hunting, from decoys to the boat im purchasing at the end of the year


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

gore tex lost their paten a while back, the dry plus is very similer. The Bottom pockets have holes in them so water can get out> Have even put the whole thing inside my waders when i was standing in deep water for a long time>


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i just called cabelas to ask them about their customer service, they said on their stuff, they had a one year warranty, and after that, they would do an evaluation to see if they will replace it, doesnt sound like too bad of customer service


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I love my Columbia Quickloader Omni-Quad Parka with Max-4 Advantage


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just got back from the Cabelas in Owatonna, Mn and picked up a Columbia Omni-tech Widgeon 4-1 parka brand new for $104.00! They were finishing up their tent sale today and had a few left for $180.00 so I asked if they would go for $100 and they went to $140 and at the registers they gave another 25% off! Sure was hotter than he!! trying them on though!!! Should keep me warm then!!! If interested then hurry! only 4 1/2 hours left!


----------

